

Hiring Programmers - joedavison
http://reprogramming.com/hiring-programmers/

======
mbleigh
_If a programmer cares a lot about money, that is a red flag._

If you're only looking to hire from a pool of early-20s unattached white
males, maybe. Other people may have obligations that make it a requirement to
care a lot about money regardless of whether they are a fantastic programmer.

 _People who call themselves "coders" or "hackers" are likely to be highly
competent...people who call themselves "developers" are generally less
desirable._

I don't find this at all. Someone who calls themself a "coder" or "hacker"
sounds like an 18-year-old who wants to pretend to be Mark Zuckerberg.
"Engineer" and "developer" are pretty interchangeable and I'm likely to use
either to describe myself depending on the conversational context.

I don't know of anyone who calls themselves a "programmer." I'm not saying
it's not a term someone should or could use, it's just not something I hear.

 _He’s also now too expensive...$90,000 a year_

I think this might elucidate some of my different perspective. If you live in
Silicon Valley and $90k is too expensive for a programmer, you're not looking
at the top tier of talent. At < $90k in today's market you're going to have to
be very lucky and hire someone junior who grows into someone awesome.

